# best motor ever made?



## country_boy (Sep 16, 2004)

what is the best motor ever made for a vehical? bb or sb it doesnt matter.


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

My vote goes for the baby rat motor Chevy 396 for a big block. My vote goes for the 350 in a small block.


----------



## country_boy (Sep 16, 2004)

well im a ford boy so for a big block 460 all the way, but all my uncles and 
cousins run in there demolition derby cars is chevy 350's. there easy to work on and cheap to fix plus.


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

Don't know of too many "motors" made for vehicles. I know of some great "engines" made for vehicles. 

My vote goes for a 350 chevy, followed by 302 ford, followed by 5.9L cummins turbo diesel.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

DetroitIron said:


> Don't know of too many "motors" made for vehicles. I know of some great "engines" made for vehicles.


:lol: My brother-in-law corrects me all the time with that line. He has yet to tell me why they sell "motor" oil, "Motor" Trend magazine or why there is a department of "motor" vehicles. 

I guess Motor Trend is for folks that are big fans of windshield wiper motors or washing machines...

As for best vehicle engines, thats a tough one.

This is the Off Road forum so I'll start with best Off Road engine - Jeep 4.0 liter straight six.

V8 - its a toss up for me. 350 Chevy(4-bolt) or the Chrysler 383.

4cyl - The new GM Ecoteh is one I'll be keeping an eye on. From what I've heard, they've cranked almost 1000 hp out if that little aluminum 4cyl.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Day in and day out you cant beat a chevy 350. The old ford 300 six pickup motor was as good as the ofbreeds ever made.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Can you say Hemi?

*HEMI!*


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

What are the perimeters? Horsepower? Durability? Cost effectiveness?

The GM 3.8 liter V6 used in numerous cars including the Grand National would probably get my overall vote. Can produce a load of HP if needed and can run for 500,000 miles if taken care of. I don't think GM has ever built a better longer lasting motor.

The GM 350 get the nod for the most versatile, easy to work on and easy to get part for, plus it can be built to handle just about anything...this goes for any small block chevy v8 forthe most part.

The 5.9 Cummins for about the same reasons as the 3.8 GM....durable as all get out and can make enough torque to move mountains and enough HP to keep those mountains moving along at highway speeds all day!

The Ford 4.9 liter 300 ci straight six might also get a vote. Lots of torque and damn near bullet proof!

The Chrysler 318 small block may get a vote as well...Strong dependable, alot of the same qualities as the GM small block except for the fact they are more expensive to fix and harder to get the "right" part for.

There are probably others I've left off........


----------

